# Onion Cheese Puffs



## licia (Jan 31, 2006)

This is the recipe I had mentioned on the Eclair thread.

1 cup water     1/3 cup butter        1 cup all purpose flour       1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp garlic powder       4 eggs       3/4 cup shredded swiss cheese
1 small onion chopped (about 1/4 cup)

Heat oven to 400 deg. Heat water and butter to rolling boil. Stir in flour, salt and garlic powder.  Stir vigorously over low heat 1 minute or until mixture forms a ball.  Remove from heat.  Beat in eggs until smooth.  Stir in cheese and onion.  Drop by scan teaspoonfuls 1 inch apart onto lightly greased baking sheet. Bake until puffed and golden, 20 to 25 minutes. About 6 dozen.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 31, 2006)

Looks really yummy.  Is the onion cooked via baking?


----------



## licia (Jan 31, 2006)

As I remember it was cut up very fine and cooked well during baking.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 31, 2006)

I have a dairy-allergic friend who can eat sheep and goat cheese, so I may make this with margerine and manchego this weekend, as it looks like something they would love!

TNX


----------



## licia (Jan 31, 2006)

I think the original recipe said butter OR margarine. I'm sure it would be delicious.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 31, 2006)

*yummy and perfect*

licia,
I know this will be a big hit with my gang.. Will most likely have to make two batches   Thanks for sharing...Will most likely be taking to a party at my daughters on sunday..
kadesma


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 31, 2006)

sounds easy enough,and good too...


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 2, 2006)

Looks great Licia, do you know, do these freeze well either before of after they're cooked? TIA


----------



## licia (Feb 2, 2006)

I haven't frozen these, but I don't see why they wouldn't.  I have frozen regular cream puffs and they were great.  For my daughter's wedding I made several hundred regular puffs and filled them with chicken salad the day of the wedding. They were just like fresh.  If you do freeze these, let us know. I could eat a dozen of them myself if I gave in.


----------



## caliloo (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh YUM! Thises sound great!

I will definitely be making them for this weekend!

Alexa


----------



## auntieshelly (Jul 5, 2008)

I just ran across this recipe and it sounds great. If I made these in the morning, will they be okay to serve in the late afternoon at room temp.?  OR ... do they need to be re-heated and served warm? They sound so good that I would like to try them. Thanks for any input!


----------



## shannon in KS (Jul 5, 2008)

oh yum!! I am trying to get my daughter to eat onions, or find some more ways she will.  Only food she really doesnt care for.  Little did she know, my spinach artichoke dip is LOADED with them, LOL!  I am going to have to suggest to her we try these! Seems to help when I ask her if SHE wants to make them.  And this is a very simple recipe!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm going to make these tomorrow for our "Heavenly Hen Party" tomorrow at church.  I'm going to make two batches, and will add Hormel crumbled bacon to one batch.  I made out pretty well while shopping for these tonight.  I had a few of the ingredients already, but I needed the cheese and onions, and I needed more butter, as these will use up what I have.  The cheese and the butter just happened to be on sale.  

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 22, 2008)

Are these supposed to puff up much?  Mine didn't puff up much if at all.  However, a few people still wanted the recipe.    I followed the exact recipe for half of them and added Hormel real bacon bits to the other half.

Barbara


----------

